# cabinets on adobe



## go do it (Nov 19, 2006)

i need to attach some cabinets on an adobe wall in a couple of days and i am looking for some tips.

although i live in albuquerque nm where there is quite a few adobe homes this is the first time i will be setting cabinets in one. the upper cabinets will have a wood bond beam that will provide adequate connection but the bases are on the adobe wall. 

what is the best way?

thanks


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

The top is most important since the load is on the upper cabinets, so you have that covered. The base cabinets the load is on the floor so you can use wood wedges and long screws.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I would use glue/silicon and screws on the wall and base cabinets. Better to be safe then sorry. I do not know much about Adobe, other than they make an overpriced pdf writer, but I would guess that a good long tapcon would hold long enough to let the adhesive dry. I would love to see some pictures of that, not many Adobe houses in Ohio.

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

As long as the base cabinets are supported on the floor, I agree with Greg, I've installed door bucks in adobe, used long deck screws. Was surprised at how well they held


----------



## go do it (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

How flat have the walls been skimmed ?

How much scribe have been built into the finished ends?

Do you have any pictures of the job site conditions and the cabinet construction?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I would use glue/silicon and screws on the wall and base cabinets.
> http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


That doesn't work with adobe, the adhesive will attach to the surface of the Adobe but the surface of the adobe will just peel off. Long screws can work but they cannot pull out against air, something solid needs to be blocking the surface so the screw cannot just pull the dirt out of the screw hole.


----------



## go do it (Nov 19, 2006)

Yea there are no "****** blocks" in this wall. ****** blocks are 2x material placed in the wall at construction to provide backing for screws or nails. So all i have is the adobe to screw to. 

The walls are fairly flat but not really, you can definitely see the blocks and joints so the walls have not been skimmed. This is the main kitchen wall to boot with the sink and dishwasher in it. I have a couple more days to try and figure it out before I start the cabinets. 

Did i mention the very wavy brick floors?


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

on log homes we will build a false 2x4 wall 

drywall and trim it make it look pretty

then hang and mount the cabinets to the wall instead of the logs.

It also helps for back splash and running wires as well as plumbing


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

go do it said:


> Did i mention the very wavy brick floors?


Typically the brick floors are set on sand. If the dirt was not properly leveled and compacted the brick floors will be wavy. About all you can do is shim the base cabinets off the floor.


----------



## tunes (Jan 19, 2016)

If you can find the Bond Beam which is generally at 8 feet you can attach your cabinets to it. The bond beam could be wood in an older adobe or concrete which you could attach to with small red heads. You would need to use 44 inch uppers but most people want the taller uppers anyway. Also, you may find the rough bucks around the windows or doors to attach the bottom of the closest cabinet and then attach the following cabinets to it. I see that I'm very late to this thread but as I was reading the thread I didn't see any mention of the above possible solutions.


----------

